# Rumor has it.



## pontic

I heard from a friend of mine that Manages a Harbor Freight outlet, something. He said that they will be fielding a CNC machine soon. It will most likely go for under a grand and will cut a 15"X15" field. He couldn't say much about software support but it will be available at their online site. 2017-2018 is projected time.
Anyone else know about this?


----------



## RobertsPlace

This is the first I've heard. It would be interesting to see. There are a few HF items that I enthusiastically buy, nitrile gloves being one. And there are a few machines that are actually a good buy. One of them is the sawmill.


----------

